# Corner of Calhoun,Clay,Early counties



## don (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice cool weather for the weekend past, We had a few deer brought back to camp 3 does and a buck .The buck had broken antlers with one brow tine snapped off on the left side and his right antler broke just above the brow tine, weight was 165 lbs and had a bad rear quarter .Looked like he was hit by a car at one point ,The boy (Brad)that shot it was as proud as a peacock about his first buck,congradulations Brad.I did manage to drop a big male coyote ,that made my week end....
Full moon had everyone second guessing there hunts and stand choices...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don, I'm glad y'all didn't go away empty-handed.
Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## don (Nov 19, 2006)

Just got back from 4 days in a tree...Very little sign of rutting on our property ,just a few small scrapes and a couple of old rubs. I saw a few smaller bucks but none worthy of using up my last buck tag on..They are now running by them selves and not in groups ,so my guess is a few more weeks .It was the end of December last year before I saw any chasing going on... but the old timers (long time members)on the property said it was unusualy late last year...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 6, 2006)

Don,
How things going in this chilly weather for you?
Sue


----------



## don (Dec 7, 2006)

Deer still moving at night, We had guy's at the camp the last few weekends and only a few sightings of some does and a couple of small bucks . As of yet theres no sign of rutting activity ,very strange year .Looks like the rut is still a ways off .There are two fella's at camp now and two more headed up tomorrow , hoping to get a good report in a few days.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hoping you have some good news, too, later.
Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 15, 2006)

Any more sightings or harvests?
Sue


----------



## don (Dec 15, 2006)

6 guy's at camp for 5 days and only one 7 point was killed, one fella saw a big doe with twin button bucks and a few days later on a evening hunt saw a small 4 point. One of the members jumped couple of doe's on the way to the stand in the morning so I've been told .
We are headed up this weekend and if the deer arnt moving I'll try and call in some yotes.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 16, 2006)

Good luck!
Sue


----------



## don (Dec 20, 2006)

Well just got back from 4 days at camp, the deer are showing signs of the pre rut . Some new rubs and scrapes and lots of tracks in the fields. My son Nate (15 yrs old)got his first buck a nice 5 point (tarsells starting to darken and smell),Randy shot his personal best 8 point 16 inch spread (no swollen neck and light colored tarsells) and Randy's son Brad (14 yrs old) shot a stud of a 10 point a 4.5 year old deer that should score mid 130's ( neck swollen but his tarsells not smelly or dark yet..Congrats to the boys...
Looks like a few weeks and it should realy break loose.
heres Brads buck.






[/IMG]


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2006)

Great buck!! Congrats to all!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 27, 2006)

Any more bucks or does being taken over the holidays?
Sue


----------



## don (Dec 30, 2006)

Just been seeing small rack bucks, nothing was taken the last week .


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 1, 2007)

Don, 
Do you turkey hunt? Have you been up to your place lately, working on anything for next season, or seeing anything?
Sue


----------

